# Anyone:  picture of MOLD on BUD??



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 12, 2007)

Reading the harvest/curing section how to's.
You see alot about Mold.

Im curious what it looks like.  

And know what to look for, when time comes to harvest.

:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2007)

grey Mold when growing
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1540&highlight=grey

outdoor mold after harvest before trimming.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=807&highlight=grey

hope this helps.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 12, 2007)

Mental note:

Do not smoke any more cigs in my grow room.

Do not take any cigarettes into the grow room.

Wash my hands after smoking a cig, before I enter the grow room.

THanks MUTT


----------



## Growdude (Jul 13, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Reading the harvest/curing section how to's.
> You see alot about Mold.
> 
> Im curious what it looks like.
> ...


 
I have found that you need too pull open the big buds and look inside them, both while growing and when you start curing.

The mold will start growing inside where you cant see it.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

that second link isint mold, its a naaaasty case of black scale... the friggin plague :S


----------

